# 1969 Ormond 14’



## Ormond14’ (Jan 12, 2019)

1969 Ormond 14’ project boat


----------



## Rodolfo corona (Jan 23, 2019)

What are the plans for the boat?


----------



## Ormond14’ (Jan 12, 2019)

Restore it


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2019)

Color looks about as close to seafoam green as you can get! Stock color at most suppliers! Post up a thread in bragging section with lots of pics!


----------

